# Make your own custom label



## lootation123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello there guys

So i want to move onto the next step and make my own garment labels, it seems expensive to get some delivered and they normally ask for a huge amount like 500 pieces. 

I was wondering does anyone know the process these companies use to make these custom labels. I presume they print on satin but do they screen print onto the satin or what

Please discuss would be cool


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most tags are woven or printed. You can usually find lower quantities on Ebay.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

lootation123 said:


> Hello there guys
> 
> So i want to move onto the next step and make my own garment labels, it seems expensive to get some delivered and they normally ask for a huge amount like 500 pieces.
> 
> ...


There are quite a lot garment labels company willing to the lower quantity (even 100) nowadays. You can just simply google with small order/ low minimum woven labels then you can find quite a lot. 

The reason that why they take huge amount is it takes a lot of process to make the labels so they prefer the the large order. 

If you really want to diy your own clothing labels, you can search 'diy clothing labels', there are also quite a lot tutorial online. However, the color maybe get off easily when you diy the labels.


----------

